# What to use as floor in run?



## lizzy (May 1, 2013)

Hi there. Can anyone tell me what's best to use on the floor of the small run I have? Is there any reason it cannot go on top of the pebbles and weed-retarding membrane that is on the ground already, or do I need to remove these to leave bare earth? Thanks.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey lizzy, I would take that up and let them have the weeds and the dirt. They will peck at the weeds and keep the bugs eaten, and you will be able to rake or shovel it clean.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine is plain earth with some wood chip. they love scratching around in it for bugs and worms.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree....plain earth would be best. 
Would be hard to clean otherwise. And they do love to scratch and eliminate any weeds


----------



## lizzy (May 1, 2013)

Ok thanks guys. I'll clear it away and leave bare earth. Do I need to put wire under the coop to stop foxy digging under?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Use the ground its best, as for the fence under thats up to you. If you have a fox problem them yes.


----------

